# Happy 4 weeks down 4 to go day



## bassplayer45 (Nov 29, 2015)

I had to, couldnt help myself


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 29, 2015)

Results will be out this week.


----------



## Baconator (Nov 30, 2015)

Definately not


----------



## mhrobertson (Dec 3, 2015)

NCEES December issue of Licensure exam says the SE grading workshop is December 3rd-5th.  With that in mind I would say we may see results later next week.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 3, 2015)

Not according to my sources. There seems to be an issue with the graphite in the pencils used.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 3, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> Not according to my sources. There seems to be an issue with the graphite in the pencils used.


Good thing I used pen.


----------



## mhrobertson (Dec 3, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> Not according to my sources. There seems to be an issue with the graphite in the pencils used.


Do your sources say anything about a possible date, or do they just say that there is a delay?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 3, 2015)

mhrobertson said:


> > 1 hour ago, Ken 3.0 said: Not according to my sources. There seems to be an issue with the graphite in the pencils used.
> 
> 
> Do your sources say anything about a possible date, or do they just say that there is a delay?


There is a nominal fee for detailed information.

I have said too much already.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 3, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> > > 1 hour ago, Ken 3.0 said: Not according to my sources. There seems to be an issue with the graphite in the pencils used.
> >
> >
> > Do your sources say anything about a possible date, or do they just say that there is a delay?
> ...


Ken, do you have a PayPal account?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 3, 2015)

matt267 said:


> > > > 1 hour ago, Ken 3.0 said: Not according to my sources. There seems to be an issue with the graphite in the pencils used.
> > >
> > >
> > > Do your sources say anything about a possible date, or do they just say that there is a delay?
> ...


Yes. It is [email protected] [emoji6]


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 3, 2015)

Got it, I'll be sending payment shortly.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 3, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## David Connor SE (Dec 3, 2015)

From my experience, SE exam results typically get posted around mid-December and mid-June. Maybe a little later (17th-20th of each month approx.)


----------



## bassplayer45 (Dec 4, 2015)

Ah the great graphite scantron hand grade issue of last year. It is a tall tale you tell your kids for years to come. It may be true, it may not, either way, it took forever for results to come out


----------



## bassplayer45 (Dec 4, 2015)

And yes, grading workshop this weekend 3rd through the 5th. Typically, now this is a big typically, results roll out for the SE the week after the grading workshop for SOME, not all, states. This past April I got mine 2 weeks after the grading workshop, the time before that, I got it the Tuesday after. So it varies


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 4, 2015)

bassplayer45 said:


> Ah the great graphite scantron hand grade issue of last year. It is a tall tale you tell your kids for years to come. It may be true, it may not, either way, it took forever for results to come out


Tall tale or not, a lot of people still believe it. Which, of course, still makes it funny.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 4, 2015)

Reason no. 1287 why Matt failed:


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 4, 2015)

Wait, was there or was there not an issue with the pencils?

I'm so confused.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 4, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Wait, was there or was there not an issue with the pencils?I'm so confused.


Won't help you either way.


----------

